# How do you wear your waterproof trousers?



## mefromhere (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys do on here and why?

Waterproofs instead of trousers or waterproofs over trousers?


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 20, 2014)

This winter I've worn a pair of Under Armour leggings and my waterproof trousers over them. Worked very well, nice and warm without being bulky


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2014)

Long Johns if its really cold with my waterproofs over or sometimes just waterproof bottoms, not commando obviously :smirk:

I found when I tried to wear waterproof bottoms over my trousers it was too many restrictive layers and felt uncomfortable.


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 20, 2014)

How long have you got...?

In summer/spring/ autumn if some rain is forecast: normal trousers and waterproofs over-trousers go on over these if it starts to rain. If it's a sunny warm day with showers, the waterproofs may get removed if I get too warm once the rain stops.

In summer if there's lots of rain forecast: a different pair of waterproof trousers, designed to be worn instead of ordinary trousers. REally comfrotable on their own- don't get too hot or sticky. Waterproof over-trousers on their own are uncomfortable and make an unspeakably rude noise when i bend down to mark ball on the green!

In winter: ordinary trousers with waterproofs over them for warmth. 
On cold winter days: fleecy leggings with waterproofs over them.

I've also got non waterproof warm winter trousers, but that's a whole new thread...


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2014)

ALmost always just on there own unless get caught out in a unexpected storm at which stage they have to go over the trousers


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2014)

I do have a pair but, to be honest, I never wear them.
Too restrictive for my liking, I just wear my normal troops and if I get wet I get wet....


----------



## PIng (Jan 20, 2014)

I wear them over my normal trousers because it's easier to wipe the mud off them.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 20, 2014)

Usually over trousers.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2014)

Over my regular troos :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I do have a pair but, to be honest, I never wear them.
Too restrictive for my liking, I just wear my normal troops and if I get wet I get wet....
		
Click to expand...


im the same. I very rarely wear my wet trousers.    ill only put on a rain jacket if the rain is bad.  a brolly is fine and a little soaking when im hitting my shot/


----------



## Wayman (Jan 20, 2014)

Over top of normal trousers


----------



## the hammer (Jan 20, 2014)

GG alfs, no need for anything else .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2014)

Depends on how cold


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 20, 2014)

OTT


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2014)

PIng said:



			I wear them over my normal trousers because it's easier to wipe the mud off them.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. All winter - whether it's raining or not.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Under my kilt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2014)

It depends how cold it is and if its likely to be raining all the way round. If its warmish and going to be raining all day I might wear them over a pair of thermal leggings. If its likely to stop on the way round over the trousers so I don't scare anyone if I want to take them off


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jan 20, 2014)

I wear them on there own, but I have some clima storm ones that are multilayered so it's not like they're "over trouser" type ones although they can be worn like that but it's very bulky and uncomfortable that way


----------



## chellie (Jan 20, 2014)

As mine are Goretex paclite I wear them over my normal trousers.


----------



## cookelad (Jan 21, 2014)

As I wear shorts in the Summer (legs dry really quickly if it does rain) I only tend to wear mine in the winter so I use salopettes without  trousers underneath!


----------



## Lollfred (Jan 21, 2014)

I wear mine over my normal trousers pretty much for the whole of the winter ....


----------



## philly169 (Jan 21, 2014)

Most of the winter when the course is wet and the forecast says breezy and rainy I will just wear them on their own, sometimes with thermal leggings depending on coldness.

I will only wear them over the top of trousers if its spring/summer/autumn rain during mid round


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 21, 2014)

On top so I can take them off if the rain stops and I'm too warm. I will also sometimes wear shorts under them in the summer for the same reason.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 21, 2014)

My wife wears them for me:lol:

Seriously, I wear them on their own.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate wearing waterproofs (trousers or jacket) and will only put them on if it is absolutely piddling down and doesn't look like stopping.  I also whip them off immediately any downpour has stopped and it is very rare that I wear them from the first tee.  So I think you know my answer to the poll question.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 21, 2014)

When course conditions are like they are at the moment then it's just my waterproof trousers on their own; would be far too warm wearing them over a pair of normal ones.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			When course conditions are like they are at the moment then it's just my waterproof trousers on their own; would be far too warm wearing them over a pair of normal ones.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you enjoy your holiday where ever you are , because it's Baltic here. :cheers:


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 21, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I hope you enjoy your holiday where ever you are , because it's Baltic here. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 I just happen to have a fairly high tolerance for cold weather thankfully


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2014)

If Superman played golf...?


----------

